# Any info on Dynaflex blank?



## kingfishblaster (Mar 18, 2012)

So I pick up a new (2 actually) rod today. Its a custom fiberglass 1pc 8'.6'' whiteblank, with Dynaflex. Never heardof this blank, great feeling rod though. Anyone have info or heard of them before? I know its older 70's- or 80's?


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

dynaflex made some ffine blanks

they were made in tallahassee i believe


----------

